# WARNING! water level drop in lake conroe!



## ronniewelsh (Feb 3, 2011)

If there is a drastic water level drop during the next 6 days in lake conroe dont be alarmed,its just me and my crew pulling catfish out of the water!WERE GONE!:fish:


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

Good luck..I'll try and get out there and visit/fish...


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm looking out the window, you may get wet?


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Good luck, and watch for lighting in area. 


A bad day of fishing beats a good day of anything else!!!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Ronnie, when a true fisherman is removing fish the water level is maintained by the amount of BS he spreads around about how good the fish was. LOL <G>


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Sic em!


----------



## crappiecandy29 (Aug 20, 2008)

Then you don't need a waterproof camera for all the pictures ,Cause there won't be any water.LOL Bring on the REPORT !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

waiting on a report!!!


----------



## ronniewelsh (Feb 3, 2011)

I will have a full report on the trip with the pics this evening:fish:


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Go get ya some.


----------



## juror81 (Jul 21, 2011)

Latest bs report, Conroe now has a ft less of water and fish.


----------



## kellisag (Feb 18, 2010)

The water level fluctuates daily, high on the weekends and drops back on Sunday night from all the jet fleas yuppies in wakeboard boats 
going home


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

How far did it drop Ronnie?


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

shadslinger said:


> How far did it drop Ronnie?


It seems that Ronnie is MIA.........


----------



## ronniewelsh (Feb 3, 2011)

Sunbeam said:


> Ronnie, when a true fisherman is removing fish the water level is maintained by the amount of BS he spreads around about how good the fish was. LOL <G>


Sunbeam in my own defense the water did seem to go down about 3 inches (judging from were I tied the lines on the stumps)They were submerged when tied but a few inches in the air when i pulled them up.Although it was certainly not due to our actions! Apparently ms BS floats!LOL:fish:


----------



## ronniewelsh (Feb 3, 2011)

whackmaster said:


> It seems that Ronnie is MIA.........


Yeah Grady I was hiding from this dang phone! It started ringing the afternoon I got back and it hasnt stopped yet!


----------

